# Ridgid K 40



## jc60618 (Jan 24, 2010)

Whats your opinion on the k-40? Does it get the job?


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

jc60618 said:


> Whats your opinion on the k-40? Does it get the job?


 The K-40 is a nice addition if you like to be really really careful with your equipment and like to do a lot of maintenance on your machine. 
It was great for the first month, no mess no fuss just aim it and squeeze, feather the foot peddle at the stiff stuff and away she goes. Because the cable is concealed in the feed tube and you don't see the crud on the cable rolling over the bearings that feed the cable your bearings go bad very quick, all in an attempt to go with not having to clean the cabinet because you have the new cool tool. 
Then you notice how many bearings you're buying and figure out why. In response you try just use the machine going in and hand pull it back out to clean off the cable. This makes more of a mess than any K-38 because the guide tube that keeps the mess in is now 5' of pain in the butt trying push cable through so in the end your right back to the K-38 style of wiping the cable off as it comes back only powered flinging crud about the cabinet. The K-38 is cleaner, easier and more reliable.

sorry for the long post I'm bored.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Not for me...
K-3800 for me...:thumbup:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Used to own a k40 and sold it to buy a k39af and have never regreted the decision.


----------

